# Need Help! What fixture to get?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have recently bought a 75 gallon tank and bought a compact fluorescent fixture for it with two 65 watt bulbs. I have come to realize this is not enough for the types of plants currently in my tank. I want to stay around the $200 dollar range but I need some fixture that produces 150-225 watts for my aquarium. Any help would be great!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Knotty Bitz said:


> I have recently bought a 75 gallon tank and bought a compact fluorescent fixture for it with two 65 watt bulbs. I have come to realize this is not enough for the types of plants currently in my tank. I want to stay around the $200 dollar range but I need some fixture that produces 150-225 watts for my aquarium. Any help would be great!


For between $220-$240 (maybe less if you look really hard) you can get a 4x65w CF fixture that is 48" long. I've had good results with the Coralife freshwater light systems. There are probably better fixtures out there, but Coralife has worked well for me. Two cords on that particular unit, so you can control intensity, dawn/dusk, etc. Most companies sell freshwater and Reef fixtures, so be sure you pick what you want. Most freshwater plant people don't like the actinic bulbs that come with the reef setups.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

AH Supply recommends 4X55 watts for a 75 gallon and I have found their recommendations very helpful in the past.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Bryeman, do you know the exact name of the lights you are talking about?


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Knotty Bitz said:


> Bryeman, do you know the exact name of the lights you are talking about?


http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Freshwater_Aqualight_Aquarium_Lighting_Light_s/270.htm

Best price I've seen. Bottom one is the 48". Free shipping.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

This goes without saying, but this was just my experience on my 75g tank. The light I linked in worked well, but you may want to get some advice from others on here as well. There are people on here that are much more experienced than I am. I've oly been doing this for 10 years or so. 

I also ran this fixture with one bulb out for a long time until my tank was fully established. 4x65w is getting up there in light unless you are heavily planted, full CO2, ferts, etc. You could also run two lights for most of the time, and then give a 2-4 hour power boost with the other two if you want. Just some ideas.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Look for a T5 fixture rather than CFs....and the fixture should have individual reflectors for each bulb....5-bulbs optimally, but you might be able to get away with four.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

T5's or T8's would give the best spread, mod them for programmed start to save money in the long run. T5HO is cheap and easy; you could get away with 2 of them spaced on the 1/3 marks (or possibly a bit forward of that, dependent on your design) and get enough light presuming they have decent reflectors. 1.73wpg of T5HO with good reflectors is more like having 2.5-2.75wpg of CF. If you're still worried though, get a 3rd strip to run part of the day.

-Philosophos


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Avi or philosophos, do you have any specific models you would suggest?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Oops, I brain farted on the wattage. 48'' T5HO would be 55w. I'd still say two strips is enough though. People really like to over-light their tanks... 3wpg is not so necessary as many seem to believe, and T5HO with individual reflectors is way more efficient than CF or T8.

The cheapest, most effective thing I know of that you can get shipped to your door would be the individual sunblaze strips with reflectors. They have to be suspended or hood mounted, though I think the mounting legs from the very similar current strips could be compatible (not 100% sure).

I got my two 48'' strips with hanging kit and reflectors to my door for around $100 from here:

http://www.specialty-lights.com/960320.html

They had the best price for me with shipping and reflector costs considered, though it's always worth checking around for shipping based on where you live. Sometimes a good LFS will stock these for the same price when all is considered, but you won't have to wait for them to ship.

*edit* I'd still try for the T5NO or T8's if you can though. It's better lighting if you don't mind paying for it and doing the DIY work for the ballast. Old technology is better in this case.

-Philosophos


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

48" T5HO are 54 watt bulbs.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i never tried their products as they dont come in size for my tanks but its cheap. you will need to change bulbs and they are cheap on website to. on ebay same light fixture with plant bulbs 6700k. is 10 bucks more.

you can go with two of these
http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-2x54W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-p/52103.htm
or one
http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-4x54W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-Advance-p/52203.htm

i think two are better since you can put one in front and one in back to give you more light


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Two bulbs packed together like that in one housing can work fine and grow plants, but it's not as good. They have an individual reflector and they're packed in side by side; lots of lost light for the cost of wattage. By putting them so close together, you're also only getting a single point of light, coming from one angle. By spacing them apart with individual reflectors, the ambient lighting becomes higher; better for getting light into shaded areas.

Again, it'll work just fine, and that is a very nice price, but it doesn't work so well as two separate bulbs that can be customed spaced, with individual reflectors.

-Philosophos


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am considering 3 fixtures:

http://www.aquacave.com/sun-blaze-t-5-48-lightbr-fixture-4-x-54w-lampsbr-by-sunlight-supply-698.html

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16771&pcatid=16771

http://www.specialty-lights.com/960320.html

I like the 1st option but there is only one chord so I cannot control the amount of lighting and there is no fan.

The 2nd option is a great deal. The only problem is I cannot hang it or mount it. Does anybody know of a way to hang the fixture or mount it up high enough so it wont touch water.

The 3rd option seems good to. But I'm hoping philosophos or others can tell me if they come with on and off switches? Is there a way I can control the different lights? Is the brackett only hold one and then you connect them or does the brackett hold two? Does the reflector only go over one light? Does it matter that there will be no fan? Does it look nice when it is hung?

Thank you for all of your patience!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

yea but for that price. you got to admit its pretty good. I agree that there are way better light fixtures with better reflectors but man for that price. almost 50% off or more.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Knotty Bitz said:


> The 3rd option seems good to. But I'm hoping philosophos or others can tell me if they come with on and off switches? Is there a way I can control the different lights? Is the brackett only hold one and then you connect them or does the brackett hold two? Does the reflector only go over one light? Does it matter that there will be no fan? Does it look nice when it is hung?!


Each one runs individually, or you can chain them up to run sets on the same time. The hanging brackets hold two, if you have a canopy they come with mountings for that already.

Each reflector goes over one light, which is better than craming together multiples. You'll save money on your power bill, and get more lighting for your watt with individual reflectors.

You can also space these lights out depending on how you mount them so that you have a nice, even spread. Again, this will save you even more money and give you better plant growth per watt.

They don't need a fan, and when hung they look rather minimalistic; brushed aluminum. No wire is included, it's just the end mountings. If you want an enclosure instead of using the hanging kits, it might cost you $20 to make a light wooden one.

The marineland system may not be as efficient (see reasons above about spacing and reflectors) but it'll work better than that 4 light sunblaze system with no option but running a full 216w that'll leave you running around chasing algae, cranking up the CO2 into fish gassing ranges, and wishing weed eaters were made for fish tanks.

-Philosophos


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

The marineland system may not be as efficient (see reasons above about spacing and reflectors) but it'll work better than that 4 light sunblaze system with no option but running a full 216w that'll leave you running around chasing algae, cranking up the CO2 into fish gassing ranges, and wishing weed eaters were made for fish tanks.

-Philosophos[/QUOTE]

That's a fact!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

My plan now is to buy two of the custom t5 lights with reflectors and make my own hood. If I ever feel I need a third, I will get it. But for now, from what im hearing two is enough. Thank you everyone, especially Bryeman and Philosophos. I will let you know how things go!


----------

